# ask about HD dish programming



## kody66 (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anybody know if the current HD package of 31 (?) chanels ($20 one) get broadcast in mpeg 2 or is it only mpeg 4, this requiring you to upgrade to their new vip622 dvr receiver?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Both, plus a few are still MPEG2 but restricted to viewing by MPEG4 receivers.
See Dish HD Channels on the EKB.

If you add a 622, the 921 will get only the MPEG2 channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kody66 said:


> Does anybody know if the current HD package of 31 (?) chanels ($20 one) get broadcast in mpeg 2 or is it only mpeg 4, this requiring you to upgrade to their new vip622 dvr receiver?


You cannot upgrade (nor subscribe) to the new HD Pak without an MPEG4 capable receiver. They will not sell you something that you cannot use.


----------

